# Football Sized Toad!



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Weighing nearly 2 pounds, the toad is among the largest specimens ever captured in Australia.

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2007/03/27/gianttoad_ani.html?category=animals


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh god, Cane Toads. I remember we used to go hit them with gold clubs for the practice, but I'd hate to hit that mutha with a gold club. Would probably just look at me and ask what that was for...


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Hitting frogs with clubs? you really need to find something better to do with your time! I once caught a frog that big when I was little, it took me about a hour and a half to cath him. I put him in the bottom of a alluminum boat and he had the vertical leap of three feet or more to jump from the bottom of the boat clear out of it. I could see him in my lawn about 50 yards away hopping down my driveway, by far the coolest frog I have ever caught.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Awww, he's cute... I love toads and frogs and even try my best to weave around them when they're on the road so I don't flatten them.
I'm patiently awaiting their spring chorus out in our back yard when it warms up a little.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you see the screaming frog video? It sounds like a cat!


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

how sad, look what i found on wikipedia--they made him into a purse  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Agarkroete_fg4.jpg


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Cane toads are an incredibly vicious and invasive species in Australia. The Aussie's are having a HUGE problem with them because they are destroying the native food chain. They are the swines of the amphibian world, eating anything and everything they can leaving nothing for the native snakes, birds, other animals to prey upon.....a lot of Aussie species are starving to death because of the nuisance toad. And they reproduce like CRAZY!!

YOU WILL NEVER HEAR ME SAY THIS AGAIN, but the more of these things you can kill, the better it is for our Aussie friends and their habitat. I don't advocate killing of anything else, but this is a very nasty problem!!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

too bad we cant eat um... mmm toad legs laced with froggy lsd. LOL. (they are full'o'nasty chemicals, arent they?)


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you read the link, it goes into detail all about it... they are already killing them.



> Cane toads were imported from South America during the 1930s in a failed attempt to control beetles on Australia's northern sugar cane plantations. The poisonous toads have proven fatal to Australia's delicate ecosystems, killing millions of native animals from snakes to the small crocodiles that eat them.
> 
> As part of its so-called "Toad Buster" project, Frogwatch conducts regular raids on local water holes, blinding the toads with bright lights then scooping them up by the dozen.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm fertilizer. Thats the ticket! Cane Toad substrate for your plants!



> how sad, look what i found on wikipedia--they made him into a purse


Now thats just sick...

As a kid I used to find toads in my back yard and garden. Very cool! Slimy creature. One thing I discovered is when you pick up a toad, out of fear it urinates! Quite a mess. I learned to hold it away from me !


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

donaldmboyer said:


> Cane toads are an incredibly vicious and invasive species in Australia. The Aussie's are having a HUGE problem with them because they are destroying the native food chain. They are the swines of the amphibian world, eating anything and everything they can leaving nothing for the native snakes, birds, other animals to prey upon.....a lot of Aussie species are starving to death because of the nuisance toad. And they reproduce like CRAZY!!
> 
> YOU WILL NEVER HEAR ME SAY THIS AGAIN, but the more of these things you can kill, the better it is for our Aussie friends and their habitat. I don't advocate killing of anything else, but this is a very nasty problem!!


A nasty problem brought on by themselves..... I am pretty sure they were introduced to austrailia to take care of another pest, I thought I read it somewhere. surprise other pests are gone and now we have to many toads.......whoe ever thought of that one needs to be dragged behind a store and.......... oops just read roberts post.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Another interesting thing about the Aussie cane toads, which are hell of an enviromental disaster over there, is that they have found that they are starting to grow longer legs than there original species (not really the right word I know), meaning that they are actually spreading faster across the country now, not by much admittedly but must be a bit worrying.


----------

